# Are there any furmeets in Ohio?



## Axiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

I've never been to a furry convention, and I'm trying to find a furmeet or a furry convention that's located in Ohio. I don't know if this is in the right forum or not, but I just wanna know so I can meet more furries. <3  I'd prefer meets in the Northwest area, but if it's only a couple hours away, I wouldn't mind driving there if I have time off or if I have money. :3


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 24, 2010)

http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html


----------



## milleniumocarina (Jun 26, 2010)

There is one convention that I know of, and it's in Columbus.

http://www.morphicon.org/


----------



## moiracoon (Jun 26, 2010)

There's also Furry Connection North (http://www.furryconnectionnorth.com/) and IndyFurcon (http://www.indyfurcon.com/) just over the border in Michigan and Indiana respectively.

There's also a community on LiveJournal for furs in Ohio (http://community.livejournal.com/ohiofurs/).


----------

